# my budgies have started eating from my hand what should i do next?



## Faris

my budgies have started eating frm my hands lately but whenever they hear other birds chirping they start chirping back n start moving here n their in their cage...well the good thng is tht they eat now one of the budgie even steps on my hand n eats  so what should I do now I thnk its probably been a week sicne they have been eating....what should be next for them? plzz help


----------



## aluz

Hi there, 
I have moved your thread to the Taming and Bonding section of Talk Budgies, where it's most appropriate. 

It' only natural for your budgies to get all excited and chirpy when they hear the birds singing outside. Mine also love to communicate with the small wild birds and even mimic the calls done by the sparrows.

It's great that your budgies feel confident and comfortable enough to eat from your hand. You can continue to do this and teach your budgies the step up command, which is to make them step onto your finger when offered.
You will find lots of good information and training tips by checking the sticky threads here at this section of the forums.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## StarlingWings

That's wonderful that you made such great process with your budgies! The fact that they are eating out of your hand is a great step 

Now, you can start teaching them to step up, but you have to go _very_ slowly, so you don't reverse their training. Offer them seed or millet in the palm of your hand and let them eat like that. Over a period of time you can move it a little farther from the perch so they stretch to reach it, and if you keep doing this, they may step onto your hand to reach the seed.

I used this method for getting my bird to get used to stepping onto my hands and it worked well for me 

For more tips, be sure to read the stickies in the Taming and Bonding section! Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums

Good luck! :fingerx:


----------



## Faris

thank u everyone....thanks a lot....


----------



## shanebudgie

Hi welcome to the forum.you got the best advice from some of our wonderful folks on here .I think you're making good progress and eventually they'll be hoping on your fingers soon.hope to see a photo of them soon.many blessings.


----------



## Faris

*one of my budgie sleeps on my hand?*

heyyy everyone the green budgie actually perched on my hand n then took on of his legs inside tilted his head backwards and slept yoohoooo...this forum is amazing..well i thnk it is a good sign isnt it? now what should i do next?


----------



## aluz

Yes, that's a good sign of the trust he has in you.  
It means your budgie is comfortable enough to let his guard down and to take a little nap while on your hand/finger.

You can continue to spend daily quality time with your budgie and to continue to strengthen the bond you have with him. If you want to, you can reach him to perch on your shoulder, you can also engage with him in a playful activity, like playing with one of his toys.
If later on, you would like to teach your budgie some tricks, you can use clicker training.
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/344114-clicker-training-companion-birds.html

By the way, I have merged this latest thread with your previous one you had at the Taming and Bonding section.
If you want to, you can update on your budgies training on this thread and I can move it to the Training Journals section.


----------

